# Masterbuilt Cold Smoker Review



## 92kx250922 (Nov 22, 2012)

This is my first post reason being I have always found my answers using A search. I picked up the masterbuilt cold smoker after alot of reading and trying several other cold smoking methods . Masterbuilts description is very vague of this product. All it really is is a 150 watt element and a chip holder about 1/3 of the size of the actual smoker box. The bottom of the chip holder has a screen that keeps the chips from falling down around the element. The smoker has a small ash tray at the bottom that has very little ash after 6 hours of use. The chip tube allow has its own cap in addition to the main lid to prevent wood flare ups. The main question around this has been an you truley cold smoke as it is advertised as operating in the 100-120 degree range. I put the unit on last night ambient temp was 46 smoker inside was 46. I turned the cold smoker on and kept the MES on but not heating just on to read temp. The inside of the smoker went to 67 and held there with the vent wide open and a good amount of smoke. In addition you can hot smoke with it as well. I ran the cold smoker 7 hours and had about 1/2 a cup of mesquite left . I filled the chip chamber all the way to the top. I cant see why you couldnt cold smoke providing ambient air tempis right and if you want consistent long lasting smoke on a hot smoke it will do it. If anyone wants to see it I can always snap some pictures of the smoker and the manual of the breakdown.


----------



## boardpuller (Nov 22, 2012)

I think you should


----------



## big casino (Nov 22, 2012)

please snap some pics of it all if you could


----------



## 92kx250922 (Nov 22, 2012)

I cant get pictures to upload from my droid right now I will read some more and get them up asap


----------



## pike2 (Nov 23, 2012)

ive read a few reviews on the masterbuilt 40 stating that it has a hard time generating smoke on its lowest temp setting,  so thats one con about it,  im trying to decide on my next smoker just for cold smoking so im really looking at the pro's and con's on them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2013)

pike2 said:


> ive read a few reviews on the masterbuilt 40 stating that it has a hard time generating smoke on its lowest temp setting,  so thats one con about it,  im trying to decide on my next smoker just for cold smoking so im really looking at the pro's and con's on them.


If you really only want to cold smoke, get an AMNPS or an AMNS.

Then all you have to get is a cardboard box.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a Masterbuilt gasser which honestly I use 85% of the time as a cold smoker using only the AMNPS.  Now maybe when the weather gets chilly and the holidays come along I might fire up the gasser to do a ham or two.  But until then.......cold smoke


----------

